
The plummeting values of unicorns prompts soul-searching among investors - sunnyP
https://www.wsj.com/articles/silicon-valley-adjusts-to-new-reality-as-100-billion-evaporates-11574764205?mod=rsswn
======
Pigo
Wow, I just watched the ColdFusion video on We this morning. It's interesting
watching this huge disaster in real time, instead of years later.

The blame seems to be on Masayoshi Son, of Softbank, for anointing their
founder Adam Neumann. He sounds like a character from the tv show Silicon
Valley.

[https://youtu.be/QHQTzeve7OM](https://youtu.be/QHQTzeve7OM)

~~~
walrus01
At this point I'd rather take money from Russ Hanneman, at least his character
and motivations are well known and unlikely to change.

------
buboard
Evaporates? It wasn't there in the first place.

~~~
OscarTheGrinch
The value was only there on Masayoshi Son's fevered brow, has subsequently
evaporated.

------
manishsharan
How can I comment if I can't read the article ? Is this link a promo for WSJ
subscription?

------
t34543
Both outline.com and archive.is can’t bypass paywall. I don’t read wsj often:
is there still a valid workaround?

~~~
thirtyseven
Yes: Your local library might have article content available online.

SFPL link: [https://search-proquest-
com.ezproxy.sfpl.org/docview/2317834...](https://search-proquest-
com.ezproxy.sfpl.org/docview/2317834265/4A4609EB630D4883PQ/1)

